# Ocean Master Spinning 11' 5-10oz?



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

Do anyone own one of these rods? If so what do you think this rod sweet spot is? What is the most lead you ever threw on it?


----------



## Rich60 (Apr 11, 2010)

Hey Croaker D

I have the Cape Point Special version of that rod and for me it does well with 6oz and a chunk or head. I haven't had the chance or need lately to throw more with it. :beer:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I had the 12 footer rated 3 to 6 and 5 was the sweet spot.


----------



## Da Angler (May 13, 2008)

I have one also and I throw 6 with cutbait with no problem!!


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm thinking about getting this Rod, any suggestions on a reel would to pair with it for surf fishing beach and shoreline needing distance of 120+?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

twcrawford said:


> I'm thinking about getting this Rod, any suggestions on a reel would to pair with it for surf fishing beach and shoreline needing distance of 120+?


-W/O question I'd go with either a Shimano btr8000fd or btr6000fd Baitrunner Spin Reel spooled with 60# Power Pro braid.


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

twcrawford said:


> I'm thinking about getting this Rod, any suggestions on a reel would to pair with it for surf fishing beach and shoreline needing distance of 120+?


120 yds + bait is quite a feat for most fishermen regardless of the weight you're throwing in actual fishing conditions. Achieving that with a 11' 5-10oz rated rod only adds to that feat. I'm not saying you or another experience caster can't do it but it takes a lot of practice and perfection to achieve. 

5oz without bait at the casting field using 20# braid MIGHT land you consistently over 100 yds to be more realistic for us average Joe.


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

catman said:


> -W/O question I'd go with either a Shimano btr8000fd or btr6000fd Baitrunner Spin Reel spooled with 60# Power Pro braid.


Catman,

Thanks for the suggestion. I'm doing some research on the Shimano Baitrunner reel now. I'm also checking out the Penn Battle.


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

Espresso said:


> 120 yds + bait is quite a feat for most fishermen regardless of the weight you're throwing in actual fishing conditions. Achieving that with a 11' 5-10oz rated rod only adds to that feat. I'm not saying you or another experience caster can't do it but it takes a lot of practice and perfection to achieve.
> 
> 5oz without bait at the casting field using 20# braid MIGHT land you consistently over 100 yds to be more realistic for us average Joe.


That's very good info!!!!


----------



## donvito2 (Mar 5, 2010)

twcrawford said:


> Catman,
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion. I'm doing some research on the Shimano Baitrunner reel now. I'm also checking out the Penn Battle.


Hey fam, I'm considering buying both these reels for different applications but was just curious do they even compare???


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

What's the news Vito? It's hard to find any bad reviews on either one sir. I'm trying to step it up a little before the season really kicks in. It's new real time.


----------



## donvito2 (Mar 5, 2010)

All is good tw. I'm thinking about adding another durable reel to my pier arsenal. My fav right now is two penn sargus. Im told the battle is a little tougher. I also need a new spinning setup for the surf which is why I'm considering shimano baitrunner 8000. I've put my hands on it a few times and I really like them. Not sure what I'll Put it on though???


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

twcrawford said:


> I'm thinking about getting this Rod, any suggestions on a reel would to pair with it for surf fishing beach and shoreline needing distance of 120+?


Depends on your budget... Emcast Sport or Emblem would be my pick. BC they have the large surf type spools, and would probable be better thant a reel with a deep spool..


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

Kwesi W. said:


> Depends on your budget... Emcast Sport or Emblem would be my pick. BC they have the large surf type spools, and would probable be better thant a reel with a deep spool..


I like the Daiwas too. I have a Emcast sport paired with a 12 foot beef stick spooled with 30# PP. I checked reviews on the Emblem, the Sport gets better marks maybe some of that is due to price. I want a nice smooth cast but I want to have some power to pull in a 30# cat if he hits my rod.


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

TW call me man! But I will not lie to you know i have the emcast sport & and 2 emcast plus reels as we have fished together, but i tell you i don't know if you want to spend the money but i was able to watch the emblem pro in action for the first time the other night, this guy had the emblem pro with#20 pp paired with a 13' 3 piece team alabama pole 2-5oz i believe if i can remember right and oh my goodness, this man cast with the gods all night with little effort, i have never seen any one shoot lead like that b4.... honestly i am still in a awwwww..


Tight Lines...


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

Croaker D said:


> TW call me man! But I will not lie to you know i have the emcast sport & and 2 emcast plus reels as we have fished together, but i tell you i don't know if you want to spend the money but i was able to watch the emblem pro in action for the first time the other night, this guy had the emblem pro with#20 pp paired with a 13' 3 piece team alabama pole 2-5oz i believe if i can remember right and oh my goodness, this man cast with the gods all night with little effort, i have never seen any one shoot lead like that b4.... honestly i am still in a awwwww..
> 
> 
> Tight Lines...


D what's going on? We should hook up. I'll pm you my new #. I have your number in my old phone. I'm in my man cave (the garage lol). I'm about to pull the trigger on a new reel for the weekend sir!


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

I pulled the trigger on the Daiwa Emblem. I should have it by the weekend.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

twcrawford said:


> I like the Daiwas too. I have a Emcast sport paired with a 12 foot beef stick spooled with 30# PP. I checked reviews on the Emblem, the Sport gets better marks maybe some of that is due to price. I want a nice smooth cast but I want to have some power to pull in a 30# cat if he hits my rod.


I have the Daiwa JDM version of the emblem... It's called the Cross Cast, and I was able to get two shipped from Japan for $20 more than what ONE Emblem would cost in Bass Pro... Let me know if you want the info...


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

Kwesi W. said:


> I have the Daiwa JDM version of the emblem... It's called the Cross Cast, and I was able to get two shipped from Japan for $20 more than what ONE Emblem would cost in Bass Pro... Let me know if you want the info...
> 
> Kwesi,
> 
> ...


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I'll PM you right away... that's North Beach...


----------

